# Gaggia Baby - filter basket issues...



## PHC (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a new member here and fairly recent owner of a Gaggia Baby.

I'm having some issues with the filter baskets and, reading some of the threads here, suspect that it may be due to the fact that I have the new pressurised baskets which are being supplied as standard. The problems I'm having are not exactly the same, however, so I thought I'd start this thread.

The issues others seem to have had with these filters is coffee spraying out everywhere. The issue I'm having is that the filter appears to block fairly easily, such that nothing whatsoever is coming out. There doesn't appear to be any easy way to unblock them given the single hold on the bottom but multiple holes on the top.

Appreciate any thoughts you might have. Presume buying a standard basket is the way forward.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Sounds like you have a pressurised basket and buying a standard one will almost certainly fix this issue

In the interim, try grinding coarser, with a fairly firm tamp

What grinder are you using?

What coffee are you using?


----------



## PHC (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response, Glenn. At the moment I'm without grinder so using off the shelf stuff (heresy, I know!) Hopefully new grinder and filter basket will sort things out.

Thanks again.


----------

